# Marriage & Size of Pen..is - Girls Help Please



## tietheknot (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

Hoping I can get some feedback on what girls "really" think of a smaller penis. I'm 31 and about to pop the proposal question to my GF of 3 years.

I've always been really self-conscious of my package down below. There is times it's caused me not to hook up with certain people or just a general "not taking the next step" type thing.

In the past it's also happened that I'd think "to much" about it and have trouble getting an erection to it's full extent and I'd have the tendency of saying to the girl "sorry it's small"

I think I'm near 5ish.. If you looked at an empty toilet paper roll in length I'm a tad longer then the roll... Girth is smaller then the size of the paper roll. If I were to stick it into the paper roll with the head being a bit bigger then I'd say the head would be fairly close to touching all sides of the inside circle of the roll but the rest of my tiny package would be like in open air lol.

I'm in love with this girl and so is she, we click and are perfect together for the last 3 years. It just "seems" right to propose as I could not see myself with someone else. My concern is my package size down below will not continue to satisfy her for the rest of our lives and down the line it will be the cause of a divorce. Yes I know! I'm way to self conscious and I think adult videos have something to do with this.

With all that said it's not my first girl or close to my first girl and all previous have seemed to enjoy it except for one bigger girl when I was 17 and I had trouble working with those bigger conditions of a hefty girl.

The thing is my previous relations some have been long 1 year, 3 years, even 5 years and the girls seemed to be very satisfied with my package. 

The way I see it is if you don't like it or your not being pleased then why would you stay with someone for all that time. Am I right on this?

On top of that there's been a few times with certain ex's that even after a year or two were still talking and they want to go out to party and then hook up. It's be a few times that I've ended up with previous ex's for a couple weeks fooling around.

I'm very self-conscious of my size but then I ask myself why do old flames want to still hook up with me after a year or so? I must be doing something right? 

I really don't know what it is but I'm scared to pop the question as I don't know if I'm pleasing her or not or can continue to please her for the years the come.

Now everyone has seen porn, etc and read stories etc so I kind of have an idea of what is "fake" and what is not. 

Some of the girls I've been with (including the one I want to propose to) grab the pillow and bite it, does the body motions that "should" from what I read/seen when having an O and I have deep scratches on my back quite often. So I think I'm satisfying her but I really don't know.

I have to say I hate friggin porn, makes guy's heads think stupidly. I know I might be just average or even a little less then average but common I have to be doing something right??

Even since I was very young I've been extremely self-conscious so I've learned "alternate" ways from hands to mouth to "attempt" to please the other person. I've received compliments but I don't know how true they were if it was just that they felt sorry for my small package or if they were sincere but these are some of the same girls that a year later are calling me to hookup. So I don't know.

I'm not a weird or non good looking person neither. I've had quite the success at bars and stuff through the years picking up girls which I know would have ended up as a 1 night stand but because I'm so concerned about my size many did not and it was just making out. 

Then I'd have to make up excuses with my friends and say I just like the challenge to see if I could get it when in reality I wanted to get it but was concerned what the girl would think about my size.

So what do you ladies think? Should I propose to this girl? 

I really don't know how to overcome my thoughts of my size issue. It bothers me every friggin day!

Thanks


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Five inches is enough, if is hard and you are confident.

Some women may have had a much larger boyfriend who was great and they may never get that out of their head. But compromise is also possible when they commit to a relationship.

Someonce polling young women once asked: "Is it the motion in the ocean or the size of the boat that makes you float?"

One woman answered: "If the captain is cute who cares?"


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey...if she loves you she loves the whole you....sticky out ears, cute bum, cross eyed and a 5 inch penis!
The whole package.

You will never be 100% sure she is the right one for you but just make sure that you are as sure as you can be (at the time) that she is the one for you and you are the one for her.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> When I fell in love with my husband, the last thing I thought about was penis size! I love him for the man he is. Our best friends have been married 37 years, they have 2 children. *He has a very small penis length and girth.* She never complains that his penis is too small...lol it gets the job done.
> 
> We place way too much emphasis on these things...small boobs, small penises, big butts....geez...we are who we are! And everyone has a right to love and be loved!
> 
> Go for it young man! Much happiness to you!


Get ready for all the questions about how you know this.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs JA - how do you know your friend has a very small penis?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Lol...nude beach.


In Missouri...


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats why I've never been to a 'naturist' beach. 
Might bump into a neighbour or someone I know!

'Hey....I was at the back of the queue....God only gave me a 9 incher'

Neighbour; 'Ahem....Ahem...' 

'Did I say incher? I meant centimer'er'......


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I doubt any woman needs a penis that's as fat as a toilet paper roll but girth does count more than length,at least to me. I've never in my life heard a man apologize for the size of his penis before sex but if I had,I probably would have put my clothes on and left immediately. 
Don't apologize for something you can't control.It's not sexy. 

I'm sure your penis is completely adequate. Now,how skillful are you with your mouth and fingers? That's the tricky part.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know if there is something a therapist could do for you. I guess that there are a lot of women who suffer from negative body image because they compare themselves to models.

Your tool is adequate and so your technique is going to be the most important thing. Some women are not be able orgasm through intercourse no matter what size the guy is. 

The real question as far as quality goes is how attentive are you to her needs? If you are getting request for repeat performances than I agree you are probably doing something right.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you got what you got.

and shes got what shes got.

as long as you can have a healthy attitude about pleasing eachother then all is good.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

tietheknot said:


> If you looked at an empty toilet paper roll in length I'm a tad longer then the roll... Girth is smaller then the size of the paper roll. If I were to stick it into the paper roll with the head being a bit bigger then I'd say the head would be fairly close to touching all sides of the inside circle of the roll but the rest of my tiny package would be like in open air lol.


First it is not a tiny package it is normal size. Also based on the length of relationships and the desire to continue with sex you are doing fine in bed. Using all your tools not just the one between your legs is a key to keeping a wife or lady happy.

You likely have not seen many other males naked, if you had you would know you are very normal. Stop obsessing about your size, it is not tiny, you know how to use it and the ladies seem to come back for more, go ask the girl to marry you.

I am about the same as you and it served my wife well for 30 years. It has served me well for 60 years. Modern man are far to concerned with size, you are a good example, you are about as normal in size as western men come. 

I am a old guy and all I can tell you is the ladies I have been with over the years as well as my wife were less concerned with size and more concerned on how well you use your tools, not only your penis but hands and mouth, you seem to be doing well, carry on and be confident.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep, as stated, that actually sounds like a fairly typical size - remember the guys in the porn movies are in those movies for one reason, and it isn't because they're great actors. Not every woman looks like a Playboy centerfold and not every guy has a pecker that's 10" long like seemingly everybody says they have. Go figure, guys have been known to lie about these things. 

That being said, any woman who says size doesn't matter isn't being entirely truthful I think. I work in an office full of women, we joke around a lot here, and I've known a lot of ladies through the years. Yes, sometimes they go to the naughty websites too and sometimes they go to male stripper nights at the clubs - I've seen them react, and across the board, young and old alike, I've seen them gawk and smile and have huge reactions at larger "packages" - never seen any woman do that with an average one before. 

I agree, if she loves you it won't matter - that's what they make sex toys for! Don't worry about it and go get that lady!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You know, I just don't understand this quest for a huge package.

Here are some reasons why a huge package isn't what you think. 

1. A large penis cannot be fellated as deeply or as easily as a smaller one. My jaw gets pretty damn sore!

2. A large penis absolutley does not ever ever feel comfortable in the anus, so anal sex is out permanently! 

3. Women don't easily orgasm from PIV sex, so the size of the penis is statistically irrelevant to female PIV orgasm.

4. Men with smaller penises spend more time and energy ensuring her pleasure prior to PIV because they learned that the penis is not "all that" in terms of delivering HER pleasure. Fingers, tongue, toys, talk and just plain loving affection do more for her pleasure than the actual penis...as wonderful as it is, it is not ALL THAT when the total man is involved in pleasuring her.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The show me state.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> *I doubt any woman needs a penis that's as fat as a toilet paper roll but girth does count more than length,at least to me.* I've never in my life heard a man apologize for the size of his penis before sex but if I had,I probably would have put my clothes on and left immediately.
> Don't apologize for something you can't control.It's not sexy.
> 
> I'm sure your penis is completely adequate. Now,how skillful are you with your mouth and fingers? That's the tricky part.


Girth = Pi*D = 3.14*1.625 = 5.1"


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

You've never had any complaints. Had long relationships. And even had some come back for more after the relationship was over.

At some point you just have to believe the evidence. At some point you just have to take people at their word. If they're telling you it's enough, then it's enough. 

I get ya. I'm the same way. No matter how much my GF compliments me, I feel like I'm not enough, and think she's just saying those things to be nice and loving. Logicaly I know she's being honest. Why would she stay with someone who wasn't what she wanted? But a little tiny part of me says, nope, you're less than she needs. So I know that doubt very well. All I can really tell you is when that little voice starts casting doubt, tell that mother fvcker to shut up!

Look at it this way. Before she fell in love with you. Before she was emotionally invested in you. What reason would she have to lie? What did she have to gain by lying? She would just be setting herself up for a lifetime of regret and disapointment. Would that make any sense at all?


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBqvKMiYm-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

People divorce for a lot of reasons. If you are afraid to propose because you fear the size of your penis might lead her to divorce you later...well, you're worried about something that is entirely in your head and related to your own insecurities, not her preferences. She wouldn't have stayed with you for 3 years if she didn't like your penis.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

norajane said:


> People divorce for a lot of reasons. If you are afraid to propose because you fear the size of your penis might lead her to divorce you later...well, you're worried about something that is entirely in your head and related to your own insecurities, not her preferences. She wouldn't have stayed with you for 3 years if she didn't like your penis.


Good to see you again. * waves *

I'll just say good advice, while avoiding making any head puns.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

They say you more often regret the things you don't do than the things you do. If this is the woman you want to spend the rest of your life with than ask her. If she turns you down because your penis is too small than I guess you have your answer. Especially consideing she's stuck with you for 3 years now I highly doubt it's even a consideration for her.

In my mind a big penis is like a really attractive woman. The visual stimulation is nice but doesn't automatically translate to being better in bed.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Lol...nude beach.


Obviously, you have not watched Seinfeld. George Costanza could fill you in on the concept of "shrinkage." :smthumbup:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

MarriedTex said:


> Obviously, you have not watched Seinfeld. George Costanza could fill you in on the concept of "shrinkage." :smthumbup:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I remember that episode!!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tie the knot, first of all Congratulations!!! Contrary to what society says, the way to a woman's happy spot is through her heart not her V. She has fallen in love with YOU! Have you shared your feelings with her? (sort of like a woman would ask her man about her small chest)

Do you think it's time for some IC? That could only help boost your self esteem (we all need some IC at times, no shame about it). You two might even get ahead of other couples and do some Premarital counseling. A wise move for any engaged couple.

You sound like a great guy.....good luck!! 

P.S. My Dh was my first and only....he claims he is on the small side but I beg to differ. To me he is BIG, he has hurt me (in a good way), even made me bleed a little during a lot of sex. I have seen pics of other men but there is no comparison to my Dh's hot rod!!


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

my wife and I have been going to a nude beach for a few days twice a year. We started this four years ago. That makes every man honest about their size. Seeing everyone, so average, really made me feel "normal". It does get larger when she applies sun tan lotion!!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

First off, stop deciding for her what she may like or not like. She can make her own choice, and if you've been together having sex for 3 years... SHE HAS MADE IT. You're fine.

You might be on the small side, but so what? She's happy enough to be with you. If you need a boost in confidence, become a generous lover.

Don't ever apologize or worry about your size. You're probably thinking about it a lot more than she is. Its that self-consciousness about it that will decrease her interest in you far more than your actual size. She knows how big it is and she likes you... so be vulnerable and trust that her feelings for you are true.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I don't understand the references to nude beaches. Haven't been to one myself, but my understanding was that the men on those beaches aren't all walking around with raging erections. And flaccid size does not have a direct relationship to erect size.

Just sayin'.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't get so caught up in size. You're "average", as am I. I can tell you that my W gets along with mine quite well. Contrary to what the locker room talk is, woman are NOT all about p3nis size. They're more concerned with how the man is to which it is connected works it, along with all the other sexual moves you can throw her way.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

1) confidence is sexier than any body part - man or woman.

2) it's time to start talking about sex with your girlfriend. Especially if she is going to be your wife. You say she seems to orgasm - you need to ask outright. This is very important - the blatant talking about it, I mean. 

3) most women can't have an orgasm by penis. Clitoral stimulation via tongue, fingers, vibrators. I mean - maybe your girlfriend can, but if she can and she is then your size is not an issue.

4) from what you describe it seems you fall in the average penis size. If you are able to overcome this insecurity you should. You will have to overcome this on your own, because it's your issue. You do not report any woman even commenting on it. The average breast size is a 34C. Would you expect a woman with 34B breasts to worry as much as you worry over your penis size? Breasts are fun. Penises are fun. Less talk, more fun!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Lol...nude beach.


Sorry if it's already been asked (I haven't read the rest of the thread yet!) but... was he walking around, uh, excited? Are you sure you saw the whole thing?


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> 1) confidence is sexier than any body part - man or woman.


:iagree:



> 2) it's time to start talking about sex with your girlfriend. Especially if she is going to be your wife. You say she seems to orgasm - you need to ask outright. This is very important - the blatant talking about it, I mean.


:iagree:



> 3) most women can't have an orgasm by penis. Clitoral stimulation via tongue, fingers, vibrators. I mean - maybe your girlfriend can, but if she can and she is then your size is not an issue.


:iagree:

Great advice...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

MaritimeGuy said:


> In my mind a big penis is like a really attractive woman. The visual stimulation is nice but doesn't automatically translate to being better in bed.


That's a really good way of saying that.

I've said this before in other threads - in my experience with and among women (I am a man, by the way), a large penis is a VISUAL turn on more than anything. I have heard very few women talk about preferring one size over another. Those women exist, sure, but they're not nearly as prevalent as you would think. It is quite obvious that your woman is NOT one of those.

It's the same thing when us guys gawk at a woman who has huge hooters. They're just... big. And visually appealing. Most of us guys don't use breast size as a prerequisite in the bedroom, nor is it something we really even care about. They're just nice to look at. From what I understand, many women feel the same way about a large penis. (and I'm talking large, 8inches +). It's not necessary for their pleasure, but it sure is nice to look at. Generally speaking THEY DON'T CARE.

Furthermore, I am willing to bet everything I have that the ACTUAL average penis size range includes yours @ 5 inches. Things tend to be exaggerated in North America, and Western society in general. We Westerners live in nations in which bigger is better with ALL things, including this.

In fact, a quick google search of "Kinsey report AND penis size" returned this:

The Kinsey Institute - Sexuality Information Links - FAQ [Related Resources]

And that is the research I would trust, performed by actual people in the medical field, not askmen.com or Cosmo.

Personally, I will tell you that women with smaller breasts tend to feel much the same way you do about your penis. There are tons of men (myself included) who LOVE small breasts. But no matter how much you tell them that, they won't believe you and still wish they had DD's  I have a thing for a-cups or lower. No idea where it came from. I wasn't even breast fed, lol. My ex had DD's and my wife is a B (formerly a D). I couldn't care less. I had a short thing once with a woman who was pretty much flat chested. She wouldn't remove her shirt when we were intimate. No matter what I said to her, it wasn't coming off. I never saw her boobs. Seriously. And I really, really wanted to.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, I want to add that I am a solid 6 1/2, which is allegedly on the higher side of "average". To my ex and one other woman I was with (they were both tiny, like under 100lbs and size 0's) I was too big, and was told this. A couple of other women I've been with have been on the heavier and/or taller side, and I haven't had any comments on my size. I take this to mean that my size did not rock their world. Both of the women in question had larger vaginas, much like one of OP's experiences when he was younger. I still got the job done, though I am certain my size (or lack thereof, in their minds) had little to do with it.

I was also once with a heavier set woman who had the smallest, tightest vagina I've ever seen. So you never know what you're going to get.

In my experience, if a woman comments on your package positively, she means it. If she doesn't comment, she could just be being polite. But if she doesn't comment, yet still comes back for more, then the size of your penis is a non-issue to her, period. No woman with experience is going to tell you your 5, 6 or even 7 inch penis is the biggest she's ever seen, because that would be patronizing to you, and they know that. Every woman I know who is open around me has seen a huge penis in their previous experiences, and they have seen small ones, and they have seen average ones. If they keep coming back for more, there's nothing, I mean NOTHING, to worry about.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

312cpl said:


> my wife and I have been going to a nude beach for a few days twice a year. We started this four years ago. That makes every man honest about their size. Seeing everyone, so average, really made me feel "normal". It does get larger when she applies sun tan lotion!!


Unless they're hard, you don't know what they have. Some are showers and some are growers.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Unless they're hard, you don't know what they have. Some are showers and some are growers.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Does she gag when she blows you?........If she does , all is good!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Really? Your d!ck size is going to dictate whether or not you should propose? Do yourself and her a favor and wait a few years. When you finally realize that the size of your sausage doesn't dictate whether or not you should propose... then you should propose.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

over20 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Does she gag when she blows you?........If she does , all is good!


Not any more, but they used to.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Lol...nude beach.


You may not know there are growers and showers. I presume he wasn't sporting a woodie on the nude beach....

If you were to look at my johnson in it's flaccid state you might make the presumption I'm tiny. But it grows A LOT. It goes from not much bigger than a thumb to well above average in length and WAY above average in girth.



Mrs. John Adams said:


> Our best friends have been married 37 years, they have 2 children. He has a very small penis length and girth. She never complains that his penis is too small...lol it gets the job done.


I've had someone make the crack before about "How could you keep your wife happy with that." God bless my wife, she set the record straight!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Philat said:


> In Missouri...


I thought the Adams were from Mass.?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I really think that there needs to be a separate penis forum. Every friggin day a new post about size and everyday the same responses essentially.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

RClawson said:


> I really think that there needs to be a separate penis forum. Every friggin day a new post about size and everyday the same responses essentially.


But he did such a good job describing it....


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Well Anon you will not get any argument from me. I will not refer to my member as "penis" any longer on this site but only as my "Throbbing Gristle" as to help increase my self confidence when speaking of such things here.

Oh and if they do create the forum I will only venture there if you and Faithful W are the mods.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Love makes you 12 inches and bigger than a soda can. If she loves you, she doesn't care and will write in her diary and tell her friends you are the biggest thing on earth.

If she is shallow and selfish, she would tell her friends you are barely bigger than a toilet paper roll and she barely feels you. 

Love is powerful, trust me. A woman in love can see a telephone pole and say, "That's almost as big as you" and seriously mean it.

Hopefully that works out for you.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

A one-post wonder. Once and done. :lol:


----------



## tietheknot (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your insight, comments, confidence booster, etc.

I think I might have had the "pre-jitters" the other night lol.

Popping the question this evening on the plane to Italy (which she does not know about the trip neither). Have it set up with the Captain to make an announcement and the stewardess to come down all rows with flowers, wine, etc... 

It will first start with a movie of us on the tv's (pictures, video's, etc) 

Took about a month to get in contact with the right person at British Airways but kudo's for them.

Hope we don't hit turbulence lol

Happy Valentines day to all of you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tietheknot said:


> Thank you everyone for your insight, comments, confidence booster, etc.
> 
> I think I might have had the "pre-jitters" the other night lol.
> 
> ...


OH WOW! That is soooooo romantic! How lovely!

Good luck!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, nice proposal. Let me guess, you drive a really big truck too? Or a sports car? Seriously, stop with the compensating. Read this thread again.


----------



## tietheknot (Feb 12, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, nice proposal. Let me guess, you drive a really big truck too? Or a sports car? Seriously, stop with the compensating. Read this thread again.


I drive neither that you mentioned. The plane idea is due to a previous trip that we took about 2 years ago when those dancing proposals started. As we were in flight the better half mentioned that she'd like to be proposed to on a plane. So the idea actually originated from her and it's nothing to do with compensating.

I should have taken off work today, I'm a wreck lol, 2.5 hours to go!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, nice proposal. Let me guess, you drive a really big truck too? Or a sports car? Seriously, stop with the compensating. Read this thread again.


Well Dayum! That must be why my proposal story is so tame.

"We talked about it and decided we should."


----------



## phoenix_ (Dec 20, 2013)

You shouldn't be worried about it and apologizing is probably the worst thing you can do.


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Shave your mound...will make your **** look bigger


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

did you ever stop to think that maybe the problem isnt YOUR small penis, or that you have a small penis...maybe the women you date have too-big vaginas...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> did you ever stop to think that maybe the problem isnt YOUR small penis, or that you have a small penis...maybe the women you date have too-big vaginas...


A man-cave?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, nice proposal. Let me guess, you drive a really big truck too? Or a sports car? Seriously, stop with the compensating. Read this thread again.


[email protected] it!!! Can't one have a truck and a sports car and NOT be compensating! Y'all are gonna start giving me a complex. :rofl:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> [email protected] it!!! Can't one have a truck and a sports car and NOT be compensating! Y'all are gonna start giving me a complex. :rofl:


Even if one is not compensating, having a nice vehicle that you love to drive, makes you feel good. Also people are attracted to it.

Do it because YOU like to do it. Nice cars and well maintained nice cars do make you feel good about yourself, and people like to see it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The vehicle I most like to drive is my motorcycle. Not sure what that says about the rest of me.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Cletus said:


> The vehicle I most like to drive is my motorcycle. Not sure what that says about the rest of me.


Arlo Guthrie - Motorcycle Song - YouTube


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Even if one is not compensating, having a nice vehicle that you love to drive, makes you feel good. Also people are attracted to it.
> 
> Do it because YOU like to do it. Nice cars and well maintained nice cars do make you feel good about yourself, and people like to see it.


Does this mean my uber sexy minivan with wet and wild dog slobber on the windows, naughty patches of rust in cute places and a few highly suggestive dents wouldn't pass muster?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

tietheknot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping I can get some feedback on what girls "really" think of a smaller penis. I'm 31 and about to pop the proposal question to my GF of 3 years.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you have insecurities I wouldn't hang around on TAM.

Before I started on TAM I just 'did stuff'.

Now I have to worry about the size of my winkie,

Worry whether I'm too hairy,

I now worry that at 5' 10" I'm a little short arse,

Worry that I'm alpha enough;

Worry that I ensure I balance out what alpha I have with some beta,

Worry that my oral technique is good,

Worry that I dress smart enough,

Worry if I don't get hit on,

Worry if I do get hit on,

Worry that I exercise enough,

Worry that I don't have a golden triangle,

Worry that I don't have any dark Triad traits,

The list is endless.

So if you are worried about the size of your meat and two veg get to the back of the queue, I was here first!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

In all seriousness, it doesn't matter.

It's all in your head. (your big head)

Hey, I know I haven't got the biggest, I know I haven't got the smallest.

But I'm damn sure I've got the prettiest.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> In all seriousness, it doesn't matter.
> 
> It's all in your head. (your big head)
> 
> ...


Wasn't you who always said, "pics or it didn't happen?"


Ladies have a pretty p*ssy. Men have a lovely erection or a sturdy [email protected]


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Does this mean my uber sexy minivan with wet and wild dog slobber on the windows, naughty patches of rust in cute places and a few highly suggestive dents wouldn't pass muster?


Would take a wierd one who appreciates your frugality, if you are so in the rest of your life. To the right woman, that's worth much more than flashy folks. To most though, they go by what they see and what others think.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Dude, if you have insecurities I wouldn't hang around on TAM.
> 
> Before I started on TAM I just 'did stuff'.
> 
> ...


LOL!

There are likely men with every single one of those traits nailed and much more insecure than you!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys......know that if you have a loving woman...I mean that really loves and knows you all over....the size of your penis matters nothing to her....women are creatures of their heart....flood their heart with mushy stuff........if you can capture a woman's heart that will always lead to their happy spot....V.....wetness.......

Guys...words/touch/strokes/massages......you are in.....XO


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Would take a wierd one who appreciates your frugality, if you are so in the rest of your life. To the right woman, that's worth much more than flashy folks. To most though, they go by what they see and what others think.


Oh darlin, I'm not frugal. I married Scrooge McDuck! Now granted, the kind of car people drive never amounted to a hill of beans for me. But I've become rather attached to that car! I can kick any taxi off the road and outta my way!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

over20 said:


> Guys......know that if you have a loving woman...I mean that really loves and knows you all over....the size of your penis matters nothing to her....women are creatures of their heart....flood their heart with mushy stuff........if you can capture a woman's heart that will always lead to their happy spot....V.....wetness.......
> 
> Guys...words/touch/strokes/massages......you are in.....XO










It's true about the heart.



Last night Mrs Wysh said to me "every time you make love to me it feels as though my heart is gonna burst."



I said "sorry love, I'll try a different angle."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Last night Mrs Wysh said to me "every time you make love to me it feels as though my heart is gonna burst."
> 
> 
> 
> I said "sorry love, I'll try a different angle."


Badda boom!

Don't forget to tip your waiters.....


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> In all seriousness, it doesn't matter.
> 
> It's all in your head. (your big head)
> 
> ...





Anon Pink said:


> Wasn't you who always said, "pics or it didn't happen?"
> 
> Ladies have a pretty p*ssy. Men have a lovely erection or a sturdy [email protected]


Right, that does it. You've got my dander up now.

PM on it's way, you'll see how proud it is!

:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Got the PM, that wasn't pretty but it sure was huge!

:allhail:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wysh, you better post your pic.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Wysh, you better post your pic.


True.

People may get the wrong idea!


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

She said she always wanted a man who could give her 12 inches and make it hurt. 


So I scr3wed her three times and pinched her.


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Men are lucky that women aren't as shallow as men. 

For sure a woman would prefer a large penis as opposed to a small one. Why wouldn't they, expecially after child birth where things aren't as tight down there.

My wife tells me I am big. Just an ego boost because I am not, just over 6" but I am always shaved and trimmed down there. She was like, you are around 8".

I would love to be longer and thicker but that is the way I am, it could be worse. I have seen some guys with tiny penises, I feel bad for a woman having a tiny man when you seen such giant penises in porno. Maybe that is why you don't see more Asian men with white women.

I have met women who said size is very important to them. Every sex has criteria that matter. I like DD breasts way more than a B cup but it isn't a deal breaker either.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Marriedand40 said:


> For sure a woman would prefer a large penis as opposed to a small one. Why wouldn't they, expecially after child birth where things aren't as tight down there.
> 
> .


Not to pick on you... Just wanted to clear something up.

The vagina is essentially a group of muscles that learn to stretch and relax. Child birth temporarily affects those muscles but doing kagels will bring them back. Also, cut and torn tissue does not stretch so a woman who had an episiotomy or a rip has scar tissue that doesn't stretch like unscarred tissue.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Marriedand40 said:


> I have seen some guys with tiny penises, I feel bad for a woman having a tiny man when you seen such giant penises in porno.


I've already posted this once...

Just how is it that you're seeing dudes who are fully erect? Because if he's not erect, you don't know what he's got. There is about 4" of erectile tissue inside the body. Some guys shrink down to very little showing because the erectile tissue shrinks back into the body.

I can relate a story from college about a betrayed dude getting totally humiliated making that assumption. One dude nailed the GF of another guy in the house. GF ended up breaking up and dating the other guy. We had communal showers, and the betrayed guy made the comment to several of us that "he's so tiny, I just don't see how she could have left me, no way that little thing could keep a woman happy." 

Word gets around to the new guy, and he tells GF. GF then announces to a bunch of us one day, making hand gestures in demonstration "Look Tony, Mike is this big limp BUT HE GROWS. You're this big either way, he grows to this. (A good 2" more and quite a bit thicker). He makes me happy in ways you never did."


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I've already posted this once...
> 
> Just how is it that you're seeing dudes who are fully erect? Because if he's not erect, you don't know what he's got. There is about 4" of erectile tissue inside the body. Some guys shrink down to very little showing because the erectile tissue shrinks back into the body.
> 
> ...


GREAT GROWER STORY! Never heard that done like that before. So the guys always assumed mr small flaccid had a small ****, and it turned out his grew a very large amount where theirs had just stood upward without growing much.

That must've knocked them down some pegs!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I've already posted this once...
> 
> Just how is it that you're seeing dudes who are fully erect? Because if he's not erect, you don't know what he's got. There is about 4" of erectile tissue inside the body. Some guys shrink down to very little showing because the erectile tissue shrinks back into the body.
> 
> ...


Ouch!

So she was unfaithful and shet talked his tackle.

That shows an utter lack of class (the way you described it)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's also important to remember that a females occular muscles are different in the way they perceive size and dimensions. So you can always count on adding an inch or two if your wife or girlfriend is sizing you up.

Penis size threads ... big AND sensitive.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not disagreeing with the point of the story, but I'd put my money on the girl lying for effect in that circumstance. A woman that classy would say the same thing even if her new boo WAS smaller.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Marriedand40 said:


> *For sure* a woman would prefer a large penis as opposed to a small one. *Why wouldn't they*, expecially after child birth where things aren't as tight down there.


I am going to disagree - it is not *for sure* that a woman would prefer a large penis to a small one.

Why? Smaller penises are much easier for giving oral. Smaller penises don't poke your cervix with every thrust. Smaller penises are less likely to create microscopic tears in the vagina during vigorous intercourse. Smaller penises are more comfortable in certain positions and angles, so you are able to work with more variety in positions. Some women have smaller vaginas and anything larger than small-medium penises are painful and difficult.

Some women may like big penises, but it is not a given. I would prefer that my SO's penis was a little smaller.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Deejo said:


> It's also important to remember that a females occular muscles are different in the way they perceive size and dimensions. So *you can always count on adding an inch or two if your wife or girlfriend is sizing you up*.
> 
> Penis size threads ... big AND sensitive.


Except for sparkly things. Then we size down so you should always go up!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

norajane said:


> I am going to disagree - it is not *for sure* that a woman would prefer a large penis to a small one.
> 
> Why? Smaller penises are much easier for giving oral. Smaller penises don't poke your cervix with every thrust. Smaller penises are less likely to create microscopic tears in the vagina during vigorous intercourse. Smaller penises are more comfortable in certain positions and angles, so you are able to work with more variety in positions. Some women have smaller vaginas and anything larger than small-medium penises are painful and difficult.
> 
> Some women may like big penises, but it is not a given. I would prefer that my SO's penis was a little smaller.


Exactly.Fan of the average penis here  If DH was bigger than he is I would find it very uncomfortable. As it is,he said when I orgasm it causes him some discomfort..if he was bigger he probably wouldn't want me to orgasm via PIV. That would be sad


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Bigger penises aren't aesthetically pleasing to me.Just my opinion of course but I don't like seeing a beautiful man naked w/a huge hose like projection coming from where his normal penis should be located LOL

I dated a man w/ one that was nearly 8" and it was a nightmare.
*holding myself and rocking back and forth at the memory* way too much c**k going on there.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Re: Marriage & Size of Pen..is - Girls Help Please*



ScarletBegonias said:


> Bigger penises aren't aesthetically pleasing to me.Just my opinion of course but I don't like seeing a beautiful man naked w/a huge hose like projection coming from where his normal penis should be located LOL
> 
> I dated a man w/ one that was nearly 8" and it was a nightmare.
> *holding myself and rocking back and forth at the memory* way too much c**k going on there.


I assure you some men would love to have that problem.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

tornado said:


> I assure you some men would love to have that problem.


yeah...I try not to judge them for that,it's tough out there for average penises sometimes.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

It would be awesome to just once get that look


OMG, WTF am I supposed to do with that?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

tornado said:


> It would be awesome to just once get that look
> 
> 
> OMG, WTF am I supposed to do with that?


Then you'd look like this---- as she announces she doesn't like sex w/you bc it's too big. 

I knew a dude who had that happen to him every time he tried to date a normal girl. It was really sad.He was SUCH a great guy too.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

tietheknot said:


> Thank you everyone for your insight, comments, confidence booster, etc.
> 
> I think I might have had the "pre-jitters" the other night lol.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like that is going to be huge! That's a big time engagement move there. I hope you have a long lasting marriage. If she hung around long enough for you to ask the big question, your size wasn't a big deal to her.

Hopefully you'll both be happily married and living large for the rest of your lives. Live long and prosper my friend.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Bigger penises aren't aesthetically pleasing to me.Just my opinion of course but I don't like seeing a beautiful man naked w/a huge hose like projection coming from where his normal penis should be located LOL
> 
> I dated a man w/ one that was nearly 8" and it was a nightmare.
> *holding myself and rocking back and forth at the memory* way too much c**k going on there.


Aesthetically pleasing, but if worked right, also an amazing tool. Because it's 8 doesn't mean you have to force feed 8 into a woman's body. But you can make sure she feels pressure in every spot imaginable.

The downplay of a large penis is neccessary, but the aesthetically pleasing isn't accurate. A penis, unlike large breasts, has a function and can do everything a woman wants. A large penis can go 1 inch in and be a small penis too. If that's what she wants. 

Just sayin... I wouldn't know though. I've heard.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Coldie said:


> Aesthetically pleasing, but if worked right, also an amazing tool. Because it's 8 doesn't mean you have to force feed 8 into a woman's body. But you can make sure she feels pressure in every spot imaginable.
> 
> The downplay of a large penis is neccessary, but the aesthetically pleasing isn't accurate. A penis, unlike large breasts, has a function and can do everything a woman wants. *A large penis can go 1 inch in and be a small penis too.* If that's what she wants.
> 
> Just sayin... I wouldn't know though. I've heard.


Yes, they can, and they should, because 1 inch inside feels super good for the woman. That's where the most sensitive nerve endings are.

However, there is no man on the planet that will _only _go inside 1 inch. They all want to go inside all the way. And that's where the discomfort and sometimes pain starts if they're big.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Coldie said:


> Aesthetically pleasing, but if worked right, also an amazing tool. Because it's 8 doesn't mean you have to force feed 8 into a woman's body. But you can make sure she feels pressure in every spot imaginable.
> 
> The downplay of a large penis is neccessary, but the aesthetically pleasing isn't accurate. A penis, unlike large breasts, has a function and can do everything a woman wants. A large penis can go 1 inch in and be a small penis too. If that's what she wants.
> 
> Just sayin... I wouldn't know though. I've heard.


The few experiences I've had w/the large ones never worked out this way. They always wanted to take it to the hilt so to speak and weren't satisfied half dipping. 

it's the girth too that causes a problem.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not going to argue for guys with large penises, they are probably out some where fishing with their genitals or using their penises as cranes to load ships with cargo.

They have enough to deal with as is.

There are definitely men that do not go all the way in or listen closely to what their spouse wants. If its slow or deep, or shallow and quick. It hits all the spots, but good communication makes it the perfect sexual tool. Trust me, some men do prefer to please women and not just hurt them. Bottoming out is neat, but its even neater when it's begged for.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Coldie said:


> I am not going to argue for guys with large penises, they are probably out some where fishing with their genitals or using their penises as cranes to load ships with cargo.
> 
> They have enough to deal with as is.
> 
> .


:rofl::rofl::roflmg i can't breathe.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

ScarletBegonias said:


> *holding myself and rocking back and forth at the memory* way too much c**k going on there.


I just aspirated seltzer water.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I dated a man w/ one that was nearly 8" and it was a nightmare.
> *holding myself and rocking back and forth at the memory* way too much c**k going on there.


:rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Then you'd look like this---- as she announces she doesn't like sex w/you bc it's too big.
> 
> I knew a dude who had that happen to him every time he tried to date a normal girl. It was really sad.He was SUCH a great guy too.


I know a guy like this... he's actually hyper sensitive to big D jokes/comments. Dude legitimately wishes he was smaller and has lost several gfs because sex was painful even after they tried to "get used to it".

Meanwhile I'm thinking... damn... how big must this dude be??? :rofl:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

So me with 5 inches?, yes I measured am average?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Rush, 5-7 is the vast majority of men - the fat of the bell curve. But I think about 6" is the actual mean.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I know a guy like this... he's actually hyper sensitive to big D jokes/comments. Dude legitimately wishes he was smaller and has lost several gfs because sex was painful even after they tried to "get used to it".
> 
> Meanwhile I'm thinking... damn... how big must this dude be??? :rofl:


Yup,it's pretty sad actually. I know it sounds weird to pity a hung man but I really felt bad for this guy.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Rush, 5-7 is the vast majority of men - the fat of the bell curve. But I think about 6" is the actual mean.


I probably used to be 6, I lost some length from prostate cancer surgery


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Re: Marriage & Size of Pen..is - Girls Help Please*



ScarletBegonias said:


> Then you'd look like this---- as she announces she doesn't like sex w/you bc it's too big.
> 
> I knew a dude who had that happen to him every time he tried to date a normal girl. It was really sad.He was SUCH a great guy too.


I can't believe some women didn't take it as a personal challenge.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

tornado said:


> I can't believe some women didn't take it as a personal challenge.


I started to.started to... til I thought to myself "now would I attempt to shove something nearly the girth of a can of soda in there? No.So why am I attempting this?? Get out.Get out NOW."

I bet other ladies could have stuck w/him for a while.But with that kind of **** you can't have sex every day or even every other day if you're hoping for vigorous passion...you'd need a recovery period.

too graphic?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

nice ave sb


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Re: Marriage & Size of Pen..is - Girls Help Please*



ScarletBegonias said:


> I started to.started to... til I thought to myself "now would I attempt to shove something nearly the girth of a can of soda in there? No.So why am I attempting this?? Get out.Get out NOW."
> 
> I bet other ladies could have stuck w/him for a while.But with that kind of **** you can't have sex every day or even every other day if you're hoping for vigorous passion...you'd need a recovery period.
> 
> too graphic?


Not to graphic. 

So it literally was the girth of a soda can? You saw this? 

I would rather be extremely long than girth. If I had a choice.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

tornado said:


> Not to graphic.
> 
> So it literally was the girth of a soda can? You saw this?
> 
> I would rather be extremely long than girth. If I had a choice.


It was close enough.It was all normal and sexy when it wasn't erect.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

It wasn't this guy was it?



http://weirdnews.about.com/od/weirdphotos/ss/Worlds-Biggest-Penis.htm


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

tornado said:


> Not to graphic.
> 
> So it literally was the girth of a soda can? You saw this?
> 
> I would rather be extremely long than girth. If I had a choice.


Too long isn't good either cause then you have to be careful about going in to far and you can't have a good and proper slam fest.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It was close enough.It was all normal and sexy when it wasn't erect.


:scratchhead:
You couldn't just put it in soft and just let it grow on you?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> Ouch!
> 
> So she was unfaithful and shet talked his tackle.
> 
> That shows an utter lack of class (the way you described it)


She didn't say anything about his tackle until he was **** talking another dudes tackle. 

Since he'd made a similar crack my way, I thought it was funny has hell.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Not disagreeing with the point of the story, but I'd put my money on the girl lying for effect in that circumstance. A woman that classy would say the same thing even if her new boo WAS smaller.


GF and my now wife were good friends. Wife claims that GF had already commented on this before the event.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

My DH has a smaller than average penis. I love him regardless. I fell in love with HIM not his d*ck. That being said though keep in mind she's always going to be concerned with offending you. When the time comes to spice things up, surprise her with a toy larger than you. It is nice/different to have the "full feeling" (more to do with girth than length). She isn't going to wanna admit she's curious or missing this because she doesn't wanna hurt you. I say go for it though, any woman that truly loves you will look past that.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

and as someone already pointed out having a smaller d*ck has some perks. My DH is the only one I've ever deepthroated or had anal sex with  I think 4-5 inches is perfect for anal. I wouldn't change his length at all just his width. I'd love for his to wear a sleeve on occasion to make him wider but how does one admit they want a thicker d*ck? Told you she'll feel too guilty to ask you for what she wants


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Unless you've got a "micro penis" (you don't, you're average...and that ain't bad) you have nothing to worry about.

BUT....STOP apologizing for having a "small" d!ck. Own your chit. Be confident. And when you have sex with her, phuck her like it's the last piece of azz you're gonna get....every time. And KNOW that you're gonna "phuck her" like nobody before.

Dude, I've got a big d!ck. Didn't do me a damn bit of good before I learned how to not only make love to a woman, but also "phuck" her. 

You show her you're insecure about it, and you're headed down a bad road. She will likely be fine with "it", but your insecurity will be a libido killer for her.

Learn how to phuck her with your penis, your hands, your tongue, your attitude...and she'll never even THINK about leaving you for some schmuck with a "big one". 

Do this right, and you'll enjoy things those with bigger d!cks don't....anal and blowjobs. I get frequent bj's, but anal is OUT for me. And with a good number of women, once they are comfortable with it, anal can be amazing for them.

Confidence will make a chick cum much faster and more often than a dude with a big d!ck with no clue how to use it.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> When the time comes to spice things up, surprise her with a toy larger than you. It is nice/different to have the "full feeling" (more to do with girth than length). She isn't going to wanna admit she's curious or missing this because she doesn't wanna hurt you. I say go for it though, any woman that truly loves you will look past that.


A woman will love a man who is not afraid of her "enjoying" a larger sized toy, or showing his insecurity by questioning her or getting angry with her for enjoying something larger than himself. Again, CONFIDENCE. YOU don't give a chit about dudes or toys that are larger than you, because neither one of them can "phuck her" the way you can. Got it? Then do it!


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

donny64 said:


> A woman will love a man who is not afraid of her "enjoying" a larger sized toy, or showing his insecurity by questioning her or getting angry with her for enjoying something larger than himself. Again, CONFIDENCE. YOU don't give a chit about dudes or toys that are larger than you, because neither one of them can "phuck her" the way you can. Got it? Then do it!


And woman are totally cool with a guy using something tighter than they are. Um...I have never heard of a woman being cool with this. Strange.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

You could get penis enlargement surgery. Makes you about 3 inches longer, so 8 inch penis.

You could wear a penis add on, making you much longer, like wearing a small dildo.

She could use a vib on herself while having PIV.

Wouldn't having a 5 inch penis be advantageous when having anal sex?? A good thing???

I asked my wifee, would you like it if I was 8 to 9+ inches long?

Know what she told me? NO!!! Average size is more than fine with her. It's not how huge you are, its the motion of the ocean.

Now some ladies say size doesn't matter, but then have huge dildos. Or they had previous boyfriends that were huge. Some like a huge penis, some don't.

It's like men saying some women are just too loose. Do they say, get surgery? No. Same goes for the ladies about the size of their man's penis.

If she truly loves you, whether you have a 5 inch penis or 8 inch one, shouldn't matter but if it still does, many options out there you can discuss together, many.

Having a 5 inch penis isn't the end of the world. Wish you the best brother.:smthumbup:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> She didn't say anything about his tackle until he was **** talking another dudes tackle.
> 
> Since he'd made a similar crack my way, I thought it was funny has hell.


Ah!

Yes that explains things somewhat.

Still, unless the guy was a total arse I can't help but feel a little sorry for him. If she had wanted someone else she should have finished with him first.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> You could get penis enlargement surgery. Makes you about 3 inches longer, so 8 inch penis.
> 
> You could wear a penis add on, making you much longer, like wearing a small dildo.
> 
> ...


My wife has got one dildo that is definitely longer than I am, but we are at least similar in girth.

However this thing not only vibrates, it lights up and it spins around.

Now I've had a go at perfecting various techniques over the years but I've yet to perfect the spinning penis trick.

Having said that my wife still insists she prefers the real thing.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> Ah!
> 
> Yes that explains things somewhat.
> 
> Still, unless the guy was a total arse I can't help but feel a little sorry for him. If she had wanted someone else she should have finished with him first.


Agreed on leaving him first. 

It was an exit affair. She didn't lie, just was in one bed one night and then the other dude's bed the next. Last I heard she's still married to dude #2.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> My wife has got one dildo that is definitely longer than I am, but we are at least similar in girth.
> 
> However this thing not only vibrates, it lights up and it spins around.
> 
> ...



I got my wifee the small silver bullet a short time ago and her first time using it by herself, she had a killer orgasm and she told me. I am happy for her. Funny thing is, she was uncomfortable when I surprised her with it. But then she tried it when I was at work and when I got home, she was naked in her housecoat and we had insane sex because she used it prior on herself.

I don't know if she is still using it on her day off when I am at work. I hope she is though.

When we have doggie style sex, she sometimes uses it on herself and she loves it and I love the sensations too. Doesn't happen all the time though.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

norajane said:


> Yes, they can, and they should, because 1 inch inside feels super good for the woman. That's where the most sensitive nerve endings are.
> 
> However, there is no man on the planet that will _only _go inside 1 inch. They all want to go inside all the way. And that's where the discomfort and sometimes pain starts if they're big.


My wife sometimes gets us to do a position, (I have no idea what it is called, if anything. A wyshbone?) where she lays on her back, me on my right side, right leg under her legs left leg between hers. I then have difficulty going all in plus she gets a lot of upward pressure from me which she likes.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

norajane said:


> Yes, they can, and they should, because 1 inch inside feels super good for the woman. That's where the most sensitive nerve endings are.
> 
> However, there is no man on the planet that will _only _go inside 1 inch. They all want to go inside all the way. And that's where the discomfort and sometimes pain starts if they're big.


Huh? What do you mean no man? I do it as part of our varied routine. I tease, going in a bit more at a time, going really slow. Drives her nuts and gets her begging for it all.

Buildup is fun.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think her point is that you're not going to ONLY do that.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I think her point is that you're not going to ONLY do that.


Correct - that's exactly what I meant.


----------

